# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  AC/DC [hard rock]

## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Год основания: 1973
Страна: Австралия (г. Сидней)
Жанры: хард-рок, рок-н-ролл
Состав: 
Вокал: Брайан Джонсон
Соло-гитара: Ангус Янг
Ритм-гитара: Малколм Янг
Бас: Клифф Уильямс
Барабаны: Фил Радд

AC/DC (сокр. от англ. alternating current/direct current — переменный/постоянный ток) — австралийская рок-группа, сформированная в Сиднее (Австралия) в ноябре 1973 года братьями Малькольмом и Ангусом Янг.

Вместе с такими группами как Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath и Deep Purple AC/DC часто рассматриваются как пионеры хард-рока и хэви-метала  Сами же музыканты классифицировали свою музыку как рок-н-ролл, поскольку в её основе лежит ритм-энд-блюз с сильно искаженным звучанием ритмической и соло гитар.

19 февраля 1980 года от сильного алкогольного опьянения умер вокалист и автор песен коллектива Бон Скотт (англ. Ronald Belford "Bon" Scott). Группа имела все шансы распасться, но вскоре замена Скотту была найдена в лице бывшего вокалиста Geordie Брайана Джонсона (англ. Brian Johnson). Годом позже группа издала свой самый продаваемый альбом Back in Black.

Коллектив продал свыше 200 миллионов копий альбомов по всему миру, включая 68 миллионов альбомов в США. Самый успешный альбом Back in Black был продан в количестве более 22 миллионов в США и более 42 миллионов за их пределами. В целом, AC/DC является самой успешной и известной рок-группой из Австралии. AC/DC занимают четвёртую позицию в списке 100 Greatest Artists of Hard Rock канала VH1 и седьмую — в списке MTV «Greatest Heavy Metal Band Of All Time».

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Группа подписала международный контракт с Atlantic Records и стала активно гастролировать по Великобритании и Европе, добиваясь известности и набираясь опыта выступая на подхвате известных рок-групп того времени, таких как Alice Cooper, Black Sabbath, Kiss, Cheap Trick, Nazareth, Foreigner, Thin Lizzy и The Who.
Спродюсированный Маттом Лангом (Mutt Lange) альбом 1979 года «Highway To Hell» вознёс группу на вершины мировых хит-парадов рок-музыки всех времён. Альбом, несомненно, стал самым популярным из дискографии группы на момент выхода. Многие песни этого альбома до сих пор часто можно услышать на радио, а титульный трек стал одной из самых известных песен в истори рок-музыки.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Обложка альбома «Ballbreaker»*

В 1986 году AC/DC вернулись в хит-парады с заглавной песней альбома «Who Made Who», являющемся саундтреком к фильму Стивена Кинга Максимальное ускорение (Maximum Overdrive). Альбом также содержал две новых инструментальных композиции и хиты из предыдущих альбомов. В феврале 1986 года группа была принята в Зал Славы Австралийской Ассоциации звукозаписывающей индустрии (Australian Record Industry Association Hall of Fame).

В 1994 году в группу вернулся Фил Радд. Уход Криса Слейда, в этой связи, был дружественным и произошёл, в основном, из-за сильного желания членов группы вернуть Радда. По мнению Ангуса Янга, Слейд был лучшим музыкантом в AC/DC, но желание увидеть в группе Фила было сильнее.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Обложка альбома «Stiff Upper Lip»*

В марте 2003 года группа AC/DC была принята в Зал славы рок-н-ролла в Нью-Йорке и исполнила свои хиты «Highway To Hell» и «You Shook Me All Night Long» совместно со Стивом Тайлером из Aerosmith. В мае 2003 года Малколму Янгу была присуждена награда Теда Альберта (Ted Albert Award) за «выдающийся вклад в австралийскую музыку». В том же году, Ассоциация звукозаписывающей индустрии Америки (Recording Industry Association of America, RIAA) обновила расчёты количества продаж альбомов группы с 46,5 млн копий до 63 млн, что сделало AC/DC пятой группой в истории США, продавшей наибольшее количество альбомов после The Beatles, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd и Eagles. Кроме того, был удостоверен «дважды бриллиантовый» (20.000.000 проданных копий) статус альбома Back in Black, что сделало его шестым в списке самых продаваемых альбомов в истории США. В 2005 году количество проданных копий альбома достигло 21 миллиона, что вывело его на пятую позицию.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Обложка альбома «Back in Black»*

AC/DC упоминается многими современниками и появивишимися позднее музыкантами и группами рок-музыки и метала как повлиявшей на их творчество. Среди них: Anthrax, Bon Jovi, The Darkness, Def Leppard, Dio, Dokken, Dream Theater, Faster Pussycat, Iron Maiden, Great White, Guns N' Roses, Hanoi Rocks, Journey, Megadeth, Metallica, Nirvana, Mötley Crüe, Ozzy Osbourne, Poison, Ratt, Rhino Bucket, Saxon, Scorpions, Skid Row, Supagroup, Tool, Twisted Sister, UFO, Van Halen, Whitesnake, Wolfmother, Y&T.

Многие исполнители и группы панк-рока, хардкор-панка, гранжа, гаражного рока и альтернативного рока также отмечали AC/DC как повлиявшую на них. Хотя группа первоначально критиковалась британскими панк-рокерами поздних 70-х, многие музыканты этого движения отдавали должное AC/DC за высокую энергетику музыки, основательный и антикоммерческий (хотя многие могут с этим поспорить) подход к рок-музыке.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Обложка альбома «Highway To Hell»*

*Дискография:*

* High Voltage (LP; февраль 1975)
* T.N.T. (LP; декабрь 1975)
* Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap (LP; сентябрь 1976)
* Let There Be Rock (LP; март 1977)
* Powerage (LP; июнь 1978)
* If You Want Blood You've Got It (LP; ноябрь 1978)
* Highway to Hell (LP; ноябрь 1979)
* Back in Black (LP; август 1980)
* For Those About to Rock We Salute You (LP; ноябрь 1981)
* Flick of the Switch (LP; август 1983)
* Fly on the Wall (LP; июнь 1985)
* Who Made Who (LP; июнь 1986)
* Blow Up Your Video (LP; январь 1988)
* The Razor’s Edge (LP; сентябрь 1990)
* Live (LP, концертный; октябрь 1992)
* Live: 2 CD Collector's Edition (2 LP, концертный; ноябрь 1992)
* Ballbreaker (LP; сентябрь 1995)
* AC/DC Volume 1 (6 LP, компиляция; ноябрь 1995) — набор из 6 дисков
* AC/DC Volume 2 (5 LP, компиляция; ноябрь 1995) — набор из 5 дисков
* Bonfire (4 LP, компиляция; ноябрь 1997) — набор из 4 дисков
* Boom Box (15 LP, компиляция; февраль 1999) — набор из 15 дисков
* Stiff Upper Lip (LP; февраль 2000)
* Stiff Upper Lip - Australian Tour Edition (2 LP, концертный; январь 2001) — набор из 2 CD
* AC/DC Box Set (17 LP, компиляция; январь 2001) — набор из 17 дисков
* Black Ice 2008 г

*Саундтреки:*

* Максимальное ускорение (Maximum Overdrive) — 1986, США, песни с альбома "Who Made Who"
* Последний киногерой (Last Action Hero) — 1993, США, песня «Big Gun»
* Бивис и Батт-хед уделывают Америку (Beavis and Butt-Head Do America) — 1996, США, песня «Gone Shootin»
* Части тела (Private Parts) — 1997, США, песня «You Shook Me All Night Long»
* Грязная работа (Dirty Work) — 1998, Канада/США
* Детройт — город рока (Detroit Rock City), 1999, США, песни «Highway To Hell», «Problem Child» и «Whole Lotta Rosie»
* Никки Дьявол младший (Little Nicky) — 2000, США, песня «Highway To Hell»
* История рыцаря (A Knight’s Tale) — 2001, США песня «You Shook Me All Night Long»
* Грязные делишки (Dirty Deeds), 2002, Австралия/Канада, песня «Dirty Deeds done dirt cheap»
* Школа рока (The School of Rock), 2003, США/Германия, песни «Back In Black», «For Those About To Rock We Salute You», «Highway to Hell» и «It’s A Long Way To The Top»
* Всё или ничего (The Longest Yard), 2005, США, песни «Thunderstruck», «If You Want Blood»
* Реальные кабаны (Wild hogs) — 2007, США, песня «Highway to hell»
* Сверхъестественное (Supernatural) — 2005—2009, США/Канада, песни «Highway to hell», «Back in Black», «Hells Bells», «You Shook Me All Night Long», «Thunderstruck».
* Железный человек (Iron man) — 2008, США, песня «Back in Black»
* Пункт назначения 2 (Final Destination 2) — 2003, США, песня «Highway to hell»
* Пристрели их (Shoot em up) — 2007, США, песня «If you want blood»
* Рыцарь дорог 2008 (Knight Rider) — 2008, США, песня «Rock’n Roll Train»
* Бруно (Bruno) — 2009, США, песня «Back in Black»
* Доктор Хаус (House M.D.) — 2007, США, песня «Highway to hell»
* Меня зовут Эрл (My Name Is Earl) — 2005-2009, США, песня «Thunderstruck»

*Интересные факты:*

# В СССР эта группа была запрещена, как и многие другие западные рок-группы, к примеру как Iron Maiden, Sex Pistols и т. д.
# Первое выступление в России состоялось в 1991 году на крупном рок-фестивале "Монстры рока" в Тушино, тогда приехали такие знаменитые группы как Metallica, Pantera и другие.
# В Мадриде есть улица, названная в честь AC/DC.

*Книги:*

* 1982 — Малколм Доум (Malcolm Dome) «AC/DC»
* 1982 — Ричард Бёнтон (Richard Bunton) «AC/DC-Hell Ain’t No Bad Place To Be»
* 1986 — Тим Холмс Бэллантайн (Tim Holmes Ballantine) «AC/DC (Monsters of Metal)»
* 1991 — Малколм Доум «AC/DC If You Want Blood … YOU GOT IT!!!» Переиздания в 1995, 2001.
* 2003 — Клинтон Уолкер (Clinton Walker) «Highway to Hell: The Life and Times of AC/DC Legend Bon Scott» Переиздания в 1994—1995, 1997, 2002—2003.
* 2005 — Пол Стеннинг (Paul Stenning) «AC/DC: Two Sides to Every Glory: The Complete Biographyc»
* 2008 — Сьюзан Масино (Susan Masino) «Let There Be Rock»
* 2009 — «Бруно» «Back in Black»

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Alva

для меня Ангус Янг всегда был и остаётся образцом гитариста... человек влюблён в гитару и умеет "выжать" из неё всё, что может... я его бесконечно уважаю!

----------


## BiZ111

*AC DC - Iron Man 2
Deluxe Edition
2010*



*AC/DC 
ron Man 2 (Deluxe Edition) 
2010 
Hard Rock 
MP3
320 Kbps*

*Треклист*:
Shoot To Thrill 
Rock 'N' Roll Damnation 
Guns For Hire 
Cold Hearted Man 
Back In Black 
Thunderstruck 
If You Want Blood (You've Got It) 
Evil Walks 
T.N.T. 
Hell Ain't A Bad Place To Be 
Have A Drink On Me 
The Razor's Edge 
Let There Be Rock 
War Machine 
Highway To Hell

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

